# Let Us Meet Dawkinites



## JM (Feb 1, 2008)

Let Us Meet Dawkinites « Dawkinswatch’s Weblog

[video=youtube;vnAAoC1oBRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnAAoC1oBRo[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 2, 2008)

Theism is an emotional illness which psychologists should eliminate. That's what they're saying. Beware psychology!

The sheer arrogance, the delusion is theirs.


----------



## MMasztal (Feb 2, 2008)

If these people had brains.....Well, maybe that's hoping too much.

Talk about dilettantes!

"Disbelief in God is a crutch for the immoral and illread."- Herman Wouk


----------

